# xserver startet nicht

## rizor

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Probleme mit dem XServer.

Wenn der X-Server gestartet wird, dann wird der Bildschrim schwarz und ich kann den Serer nicht killen.

Die Version des XServers ist 1.6.5 und der Kernel ist 2.6.33.1.

Ich arbeite mit der HAL und xorg.conf.

Das Config-File brauche ich umdie busID des Framebuffers zu definieren.

Kann ich das auch über HAL machen?

Wenn ich mir das Logfile anschaue, fallen mir da drei Dinge auf:

```

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using driver 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' willbe disabled

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

```

Und am Ende entlädt er auch noch den eGalax-Treiber.

Ich würde ma vermuten, dass es an den Warnings liegt.

Wie kann ich das beheben?

Danke.

Gruß,

rizor

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Hast du neu installiert und nur X drauf? Wie startest du X?

Sebastian

----------

## rizor

Ja, habe neu installiert und nur X auf dem System.

Allerdings nicht den xorg-server sondern das komplette Paket

----------

## Josef.95

 *rizor wrote:*   

> Wenn der X-Server gestartet wird, dann wird der Bildschrim schwarz und ich kann den Serer nicht killen.

 Dann ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung sofern kein WindowMaker mit gestartet wird.

Und killen kannst du ihn idR zb via "Magic SysRQ-Key"

zb Alt+SysRQ+i

(vermeide bitte hart Resets oder Stecker ziehen!!)

Also installiere dir am besten ein Window Maker, oder eine gewünschte Desktop Environment, nutze eine ~/.xinitrc

oder ein DisplayManager zum starten deiner Session.

Weiteres hilfreiches findet sich auch in den Gentoo Dokumentationen, siehe zb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/list.xml

Viel Erfolg

----------

## rizor

Okay, jetzt habe ich noch einen WindowManager installiert.

Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass der xserver die Tastatur und die Maus deaktiviert, wie es im Log steht.

Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Danke.

Gruss,

Sven

----------

## Josef.95

 *rizor wrote:*   

> Ich arbeite mit der HAL und xorg.conf.

 

 *rizor wrote:*   

> [....]Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass der xserver die Tastatur und die Maus deaktiviert, wie es im Log steht.
> 
> Wie kann ich das verhindern?[...]

 Das ist "normal" auch gewünscht wenn xorg-server mit HAL Unterstützung gebaut wurde (Use-Flag)

Es werden die Eingabegeräte in Xorg deaktiviert um sie dann via hotplugging an HAL weiterzuleiten,

damit das korrekt funktioniert muss natürlich dann auch der hal-Dämon gestartet sein 

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start && rc-update add hald default
```

Wenn du die Nutzung von HAL für die Eingabegeräte aber wirklich verhindern möchtest:

1) Möglichkeit: xorg-server ohne HAL Unterstützung bauen, (USE="-hal")

2) Möglichkeit: in der xorg.conf 

```
 Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

    Option         "AutoAddDevices"  "false"

    Option         "AutoEnableDevices"  "false"

EndSection
```

zu setzen.

Wenn du wirklich HAL für die Eingabegeräte nicht nutzen möchtest würde ich die erste Methode bevorzugen.

----------

